# Jefferson Hospital EMS Training



## mikepud (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the EMT training program at Jefferson hospital in Philadelphia?  It is way more expensive than the county program, trying to decide if it is worth it.


----------



## medicsb (Jan 23, 2012)

mikepud said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the EMT training program at Jefferson hospital in Philadelphia?  It is way more expensive than the county program, trying to decide if it is worth it.



Did my EMT training there almost 10 years ago.  I believe both EMT instructors that I had are no longer there, so I don't know if things have changed for better or worse.  I thought it was worth what I paid (500ish then).  Back then they didn't have you do any ride time with an ambulance (just 10 hours in an ED taking blood pressures), but this could have changed.  Out in Mont. Co., you actually spend time on an ambulance as part of training.  

If you can afford to travel to the county, go there since its cheaper.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 23, 2012)

I briefly looked at their Paramedic program.  It costs a mint.  $10K or something, which is nearly twice as much as other programs in the general area.

They're a big-time hospital system, but that doesn't guarantee top-notch instruction necessarily.  I can't understand why they cost so much more than other programs.


----------



## 325Medic (Jan 23, 2012)

I precepted 4 paramedic students from Jeff Stat and they were sound students and all passed their course. With that beign said, I know the instructors  there / one is a good friend of mine but I do not know why it costs so much. From what I see, it is a good program and send the students to a number of ride time sites including both county and city.

325.

Edit: Just re-read your post. I have had a few EMT students from Jeff Stat and I heard the program was o.k. Bucks County holds EMT classes @ the fire school and surrounding squads, Fire School, 168's, 185's and I believe 139's all hold classes in conjunction with B.C.C.C.


----------



## mikepud (Jan 24, 2012)

*Jefferson EMS*



325Medic said:


> I precepted 4 paramedic students from Jeff Stat and they were sound students and all passed their course. With that beign said, I know the instructors  there / one is a good friend of mine but I do not know why it costs so much. From what I see, it is a good program and send the students to a number of ride time sites including both county and city.
> 
> 325.
> 
> Edit: Just re-read your post. I have had a few EMT students from Jeff Stat and I heard the program was o.k. Bucks County holds EMT classes @ the fire school and surrounding squads, Fire School, 168's, 185's and I believe 139's all hold classes in conjunction with B.C.C.C.



I have been having seriously 2nd thoughts about going to Jefferson.  My ultimate goal is to become a flight medic.  Since it is such a competitve field I thought going to a better school (or so I thought it was) would better prepare me and increase my chances further down the road.  I would really have to jump through hoops to get into the city to go to Jeff.  I am pretty much willing to do whatever it takes to achieve my goals but don't want to waste my time...or $$$$.  The Montco program is 5 miles from my house and about $1k cheaper!  Any advice is greatly appreiciated!

BTW 325, you have replied to every post I have put on here and always have insightful answers, thank you very much!


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 24, 2012)

If this is just for your basic, not your medic, take the cheaper course. Paramedic schools can be competitive, but most flight programs won't care about your EMT-B when it comes time to get hired.


----------



## mikepud (Jan 24, 2012)

*Jefferson EMS*



rescue1 said:


> If this is just for your basic, not your medic, take the cheaper course. Paramedic schools can be competitive, but most flight programs won't care about your EMT-B when it comes time to get hired.



Do you think it matters Jeff vs Montco as far as getting my 1st EMT-B job?


----------



## jemt (Jan 24, 2012)

I took my EMT course there last winter and finished in April.

The class overall is very indepth for an EMT course, and they focus more on understanding why an emergency happened versus just do this when this happens. 

Be warned though, 3/4th of my class was booted before the end. Actually 4 were kicked out the last week of the class.


----------



## mikepud (Jan 24, 2012)

*Jeffstat ems*



jemt said:


> I took my EMT course there last winter and finished in April.
> 
> The class overall is very indepth for an EMT course, and they focus more on understanding why an emergency happened versus just do this when this happens.
> 
> Be warned though, 3/4th of my class was booted before the end. Actually 4 were kicked out the last week of the class.



Why were they booted? Couldn't cut it?  Were you satified with the class?  Were you able to get a job?


----------



## jemt (Jan 24, 2012)

Everyone was booted for letting their gpa slip too low. I landed a job within a month, and I definitely feel having a Jefferson certificate makes a difference. The entire Emt course had a 100 percent pass for the state. (night,day, and distance learning program) I took the night program.

I was satisified with the course and we were tought by drs,medics, flight medics, and emt's


----------



## mikepud (Jan 24, 2012)

*Jefferson EMT*



jemt said:


> Everyone was booted for letting their gpa slip too low. I landed a job within a month, and I definitely feel having a Jefferson certificate makes a difference. The entire Emt course had a 100 percent pass for the state. (night,day, and distance learning program) I took the night program.
> 
> I was satisified with the course and we were tought by drs,medics, flight medics, and emt's



What were the clinicals like?  Did you work with actual patients?  Or just wotk with classmates and cpr dummies?


----------



## jemt (Jan 24, 2012)

Well for clinicals, it was 7 hours in the E.R. At Jefferson which consisted of mainly getting vitals and doing your own assessment, but I did hear of my xlassmates gettin. To watch big traumas going through an getting to watch the patients get operated on. Only classmate helped participate in a code in the E.R.

You could also sign up to do another clinical shift if you wanted too.


----------



## Kwidmeier (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm originally from Philadelphia. I know several of the instructors at Jefferson and they put on a quality program.


----------



## medicsb (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think they booted anyone when I went through... and they probably should have.  As long as they offer tutoring or resources for adult learners, then I don't think "booting" a student is bad.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

Jefferson is supposed to have a decent program. My first medic program was a Jefferson affiliate - until it got absorbed.

On the flipside, going to Montco will be 1/3 the cost, and you might make some connections that help with employment down the road.

Jon


----------



## kickertkd (Feb 2, 2012)

I am currently in the Mont Co EMT-B program, I looked at Jeff but I went with the cheaper program because I did not have the extra $1000 for Jeff.  I do like the program, we started with 46 student in class and are down to 20 with about a month to go.  One thing I like is I get a lot of hands on time with real cases, as a student I am assigned to Plymouth Ambulance and I ride once or twice a week.  If you have any questions about the Mont Co program I will be happy to answer them as best I can.


----------

